# Anyone want some free picture editing? :)



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Nobody?  Come-on guys.... IT'S FREE!  I'll do signatures too.  or anything....


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

is there anything you can do with any of these? Thanks in advance


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Sure is! Is there anything specific you want done? Or a theme.... Like "good times" or "my pretty boy/girl *name*" or "in memory of"?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Could I have one please?

Could it say I love my Romeo
(You can do whatever theme you like!)


























Thank you!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I dont think theres anything in particular that id want on them...I tried and tried to think about it lol


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry it has taken so long ya'll! I just got my new horse in and situated! I'm working on yours charlene1985. 

Here paintluver..... I hope you like.


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

And here is one for you charlene...


----------



## firefighterswife (Aug 5, 2009)

How about the photo in my avatar. can you take out the fence, and actually make it look nice? Thank you


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

firefighterswife, 

Here is the picture cropped and with the fence taken out... Is there anything else you'd like? Names added or anything?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you so much!! I love it!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## firefighterswife (Aug 5, 2009)

sure their names are from left to right, twitch(the chestnut) jazz (the buckskin) and arizona (the gray) thank you it is wonderful!!!!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks so much for the pic


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey wat program do you use??


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good editing!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you!! I use a free editing program called GIMP. It's amazing!! 

Here you go firefighters wife.... I can change the color or anything if you'd like.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah i just downloaded it i cant work it lol


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Ohhh yeah. Ha. My dad taught me. It's complicated, but it does wonders if you can find a way to understand. Try to find an online guide. They're everywhere.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

well i did my avvie wit it but its not very good lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! Your great! I'm downloading GIMP now!


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!! It's okay savvy! It looks good! Just keep practicing. I started using GIMP by just cropping, color editing, and adding text, but once you get the hang of it, the program can do almost anything!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

i have kinda figured it out now its great lol but one thing how did you remove the fence from one of them pics??


----------



## SabreBaby (Jul 27, 2009)

I zoom to 800% or 1600% depending on the picture size. Then, color select the area and paint over the fence. It's slow and tedious work. That was actually the first picture I've ever really edited anything like that out.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw cool i made some new ones and made another avvie lol


----------

